# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A mund te me ndihmoni?

## rabija

*Nese e din dikush qe ka profesionin e mjekut se si quhet tek ne dhe a eshte e njohur semundja kur jane te ndaluara tek pacienti produktet e grurit dhe qdo gje qe permban glutine per arsye se zorret e holla nuk funksionojne si duhet duke mos mundur ta shperndajne sasine e ushqimit qe i duhet trupit!
  Ju lutem nese dini diqka dikush ose ju ka rene te degjoni ne lidhje me kete te me tregoni a ka shanse kjo semundje te kurohet apo jo dhe ccilet jane shkaktaret e saj? 
    Pres te me ndihmoni me  pergjigjet tuaja.....*

----------


## pseudo

Quhet mos tolerimi ne gluten , ose *semundje Celiake* , vjen nga mos absorbimi i te gjitha prodhimeve qe permbajne  gluten  dhe qe ndodhet tek gruri.

Tratament me ilace nuk ka.
Regjim pa gluten do ndiqet praktik tere jeten e shoqeruar me suplimente vitaminik si vitamina B12 , fier dhe acid folik.

----------


## rabija

Te falenderoj shume pseudo per pergjigjen


Me sa po kuptoj ju paskeni dijeni rreth kesaj semundje edhe pse si duket e rralle!!
Do te lusja nese eshte e mundur te me tregoni diqka me shume rreth saj!

  A eshte kjo trasheguese, cilet jane shkaktaret qe vjen deri te kjo semundje?
Nese nuk mund te behet dieta cfar ndodh me pacientin, a eshte kjo nje rrezik per te, pasi qe eshte fjala per femije te moshes tre vjet e gjysme dhe eshte shume shume e veshtire mbajtja e saj?!!!
Si behet analiza per ta zbuluar kete semundje me ane te gjakut apo si ?

 Nese do te ishte e mundur pseudo te me  tregoni me shpresen se nuk u bera e tepert me pyetjet e mia!...

----------


## dardajan

Rabije kur  te  keni  kohe lexojeni  ose  stampojeni  dhe  lexojeni ulur  ne  divan  kete  teme   http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701

Sidomos  postimet  nr 18,19,20, dhe 54 qe  flasin  per  ate  qe doni  ju.

----------


## rabija

A ka njohuri dikush nese ne Kosove mund te gjesh ushqim per kete semundje d.m.th ushqim pa gluten?

Nese dikush do te mund te me ndihmonte do tju isha shume mirenjohese!!

----------


## fegi

Qe nji shenim rreth ksaj smundje.http://shendeti.info/mjekimi-i-adhd....2&id=54&lang=s
q&view=article&fontstyle=f-larger

----------


## fegi

http://www.ishp.gov.al/publikime/rev...007/1-2007.pdf

----------


## fegi

http://translate.google.com/translat...%3Dsq%26sa%3DG

----------


## rabija

*fegi

Nuk e di nese ke lexuar shkrimet e meparshme qe te dish per cilen semundje eshte fjala?!
Ato qfar ti ke dhene nuk kane te bejne fare me kete semundje se lere me per pyetjen qe une shtrova lidhur me ushqimin!!
Nuk e di nese kete e ke ditur por shpresoj se e ke bere pa dashur?!

Pres nga antaret qe kane njohuri lidhur me kete gje ose qe kane degjuar se ku mund te gjej kete lloj ushqimi te me ndihmojne!:
*

----------


## fegi

http://www.ask-www.net/index.php?lan...0182101AAxtLHF

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

rabija ti jeton ne kosov? nuk e di nese keni nje dietist ose dikush qe specializohet per nutirimet dhe ushqimet...pasi mund tiu ndihmoj dhe keshilloj ushqimet qe skan gluten

ja disa ushqime qe lejohen per njerzit me kete semundje

oriz
miser
tapioke
soje
melekuqe
berthamat
patatet
miell palme 
arra
mel/meli
fije liri
hikerror 


dhe disa te tjera qe si di ne shqip, por do ve foto te secilave qe ti kuptosh me mire si duken

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Cfare lejohet te hani
ne anglisht: amaranth
http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes...i-amaranth.jpg

ne anglisht: arrowroot
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2051/...757be3af_o.jpg

hikerror:
http://www.faqs.org/photo-dict/photo...4buckwheat.jpg

ne anglisht: cassava

http://]http://www.virginmedia.com/i...ava430x300.jpg

miser
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/corn-4.jpg
fije liri
http://www.knowtheflax.com/wp-content/flax-seed.gif

ne anglisht: indian rice grass
http://www.nv.gov/images/StateGrass.gif

ne anglisht: JOB'S TEARS
http://www.namuorganics.com/namu-job.jpg


ne anglisht: legumes
http://www.mediterrasian.com/graphic...ek_legumes.jpg

mel/meli
http://www.germes-online.com/direct/...et_In_Husk.jpg

arrat
http://www.thenutfactory.com/photos/...-deluxe-rs.jpg

patatet (besoj se i di keto  :ngerdheshje: )

ne anglisht: quinoa
http://365daysveg.files.wordpress.co.../05/quinoa.jpg

oriz (kete e di vet  :perqeshje: )

miell palme
http://www.dessert.net.au/images/swe...080530sago.jpg

berthamoret
http://www.hopeseeds.org/images/seed.jpg

melekuqe
http://www.apegga.org/members/Public...08/sorghum.jpg

soje
http://jakst.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/soy.jpg
http://www.healthline.com/blogs/diet...ame-705154.jpg

topioke
http://www.made-in-china.com/image/4...p-Pet-Food.jpg

anglisht: teff
http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/pics/teff_seeds.gif

anglisht: wild rice
http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes...ce-wild-02.jpg

anglisht: yucca
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thum...9671-yucca.jpg

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shmang ushqime qe kan grure

si pshm ato qe kan "einkorn" (anglisht)

http://www.agronomy.uhi.ac.uk/images/Einkorn.jpg

elb:
http://www.mdidea.com/products/proper/barley01.jpg

shmang miell te bardh/ thiesht miell etje

dhe shume te tjera qe kan miell

----------


## rabija

Pershendetje Rexhina


Faleminderit per postimet por ajo qe kerkoj une eshte se nese dikush e di nese ne kosove ka keso lloj ushqimesh per te blere ?
Nuk jetojme ne kosove dhe ka gati nje vit qe bija ime jeton me kete diete, e dijme cfar duhet ngrene dhe ketu gjindet lehte edhe buka edhe gjerat tjera por nuk e di nese ka edhe ne Kosove??

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

oh me fal thash mos nuk ishe e sigurt per ushqimet qe duhen konsumuar  :buzeqeshje: 
nuk e di per ne kosove, por duhet te ket disa ushqime qe jan ne cdo bote, por dhe nese nuk ka, cdo gje mund te rregullohet, thjesht blini cfare ka rendesi vajza dhe dergojani :-)
Jam e sigurt qe te mbash kete diet eshte shume e rende, dhe me vjen shume keq qe vajza jote duhet te perballohet me kete semundje. I uroj shendet te mire!

----------


## limmi

semundaj celiake apo siq njihet ndryshe alergjia nga dritherat dhe nga neproduktet e tyre esht pamjaftushmeria e atyre njerzeve ndaj nje substance qe njihet me emrin gliadin  substanc qe e kan dritherat qe shkaktohet nga sensibilizmi i njerzeve te veqante ndaj ushqimeve te veqanta me mekanizma te ndryshem kryesisht auto-imune.kjo semundje nuk esht direkt e trashegueshme.edhe pse ende nuk esht ndonje medikament per kurimin e saj e vetmja menyr per kurimin e saj eshe ndalja e te gjitha neprodukteve te dritherave si dhe te mos konsumoj birren   kafen si dhe erezat e ndryshme dhe kryesisht te perdorin  miser  oriz mish   peshk  fruta  sallata etj mirpo gjeja me  e preferuar per keta  persona eshe perdorimi i  miellit qe behet nga misri pra produktet e misrit shpresoj qe isha i qart   dhasht zoti qe te sherohet sa me shpejt

----------


## tvsh

> *Nese e din dikush qe ka profesionin e mjekut se si quhet tek ne dhe a eshte e njohur semundja kur jane te ndaluara tek pacienti produktet e grurit dhe qdo gje qe permban glutine per arsye se zorret e holla nuk funksionojne si duhet duke mos mundur ta shperndajne sasine e ushqimit qe i duhet trupit!
>   Ju lutem nese dini diqka dikush ose ju ka rene te degjoni ne lidhje me kete te me tregoni a ka shanse kjo semundje te kurohet apo jo dhe ccilet jane shkaktaret e saj? 
>     Pres te me ndihmoni me  pergjigjet tuaja.....*


goce e dashur, thuhet se jane zorret e holla por ne shumicen e rasteve ne fakt jane zorret e trasha.

nqs ti ben food alergy test prvec gluten kane per te dale te tjera por e mira eshte cilat jane simptomat qe ke ne shendetin tend.

nje njeri ne familjen time i thane te mos haje gluten. iu gjet problemi jo nga mjeku por nga nje holistic doctor, long story short ky njeri sot po ha gluten

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> *goce e dashur, thuhet se jane zorret e holla por ne shumicen e rasteve ne fakt jane zorret e trasha.*
> nqs ti ben food alergy test prvec gluten kane per te dale te tjera por e mira eshte cilat jane simptomat qe ke ne shendetin tend.
> 
> nje njeri ne familjen time i thane te mos haje gluten. iu gjet problemi jo nga mjeku por nga nje holistic doctor, long story short ky njeri sot po ha gluten


lol jo tvsh zorra e holle funksionon qe te treti dhe te absorb (thith) ushqimin, zorra e trash thjesht thith uje dhe krip

----------


## tvsh

> lol jo tvsh zorra e holle funksionon qe te treti dhe te absorb (thith) ushqimin, zorra e trash thjesht thith uje dhe krip


dr rexhina ne rregull sipas librit, ne zorren e trashe gjendet 75% ku fillon immunity dhe keta me gluten problems i eshte c'akorduar imuniteti

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> dr rexhina ne rregull sipas librit, ne zorren e trashe gjendet 75% ku fillon immunity dhe keta me gluten problems i eshte c'akorduar imuniteti


hahahashahah aman  o tvsh ska pse te jem doktoresh kur edhe vet ata te gjimnazit qe kan marr klase biologji do din shume mire qe imuniteti nuk ndodhet ne zorren e trash apo te holle lol...mos fol me ketu se sje per keto gjera, temat e seksualitetit po te therrasin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

